# Brick painting options



## birken (Feb 16, 2006)

What are some of my options for painting my red brick house. It looks like a morgue right now and I want to give it a lighter color but not white.


----------



## james b (Feb 16, 2006)

well before you jump in to deep if you are just wanting to lighten the look of your brick or even make them look almost new again iwould say try presser washing them with muratic acid.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 16, 2006)

This stuff works well, it should be available at Home Depot;

Behr latex masonry coating

Another option to consider, available at brick yards;

Tough Stuff water based stain

Tom in KY, covering brick is a iffy thing, everything's got to be just right or it won't last.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 26, 2006)

Before considering painting the brick mabey some updates would help.
Shutters around windows or new paint on windows.
Mabey adding some trim under the soffit like a freeze board in "these parts" or a water table board that goes around the brick at the foundation area with some corner boards. Use vynil boards like synboard and others for these installations.
Look at some architectural books at your library and get some other ideas.
Painted brick can break apart or spall when painted due to any trapped moisture behind brick. Thats if it is just a veneer or siding. If it is structural and holds your floors and roof it can be even more costly because it can decay the wood members in the pockets in the wall.
Bottom line is make sure you install fans and vents in any rooms that create moisture like your baths or kitchen.Then install a good dehumidifier in the basement if you live in a humid area.
Finally make sure you have weep holes in the brick where it meets the foundation. These are holes in the joints about every 32 inches or so that let water drain that gets behind the brick.

WHEW!!!

Keep an open mind and good luck getting out of the morgue!!
Brian


----------

